# Victoria Yagling (1946 - 2011)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian Soviet cellist, composer & teacher, who since 1990 lived in Helsinki.

Viktoria Yagling - Concerto No 1 for CELLO 1_2









1_2




2_2





Victoria Yagling`s Miniatures for Piano 1, 2, & 4 (2002)


----------

